# WAAAGH Heroes



## Mr. Black Orc (Feb 9, 2013)

What do you think is the best way to position OnG heroes/lords. I'm having myself a hard time to choose whether the Orc Warboss should be mounted or foot and in what squad he will be in.
ALL ANSWERS WILL BE APPRECIATED.

Edit: Let's put it like this. Should your very killy orc warboss sit in a unit of 5-10 boar boyz big 'uns or in a big group of 40 orc big 'uns with AHW. What would the outcome be if 40 orc big 'uns face 40 clanrats, I'm very eager to know because one special person is going to put his skaven warchief in a group of 40 clanrats and I have thought also to do the same.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

At da front cos it is most killy!!!!!!!


----------

